# Si and ticklishness



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Is there a correlation with ticklishness with Si, perhaps, because those with developed Si are more in tune with their own body's physical sensations?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I've known some extremely ticklish Se users, so doubt it. Also, tickling is just a normal physiological response that I believe has to do with how sensitive your nerves are. Although the brain can impact this, I highly doubt it has anything to do with personality.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

<--Not ticklish; Si-dom. Married to a very ticklish Ne-dom.


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm extremely ticklish but not Si dominant.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

i am ticklish as fuck.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm an Ne-dom, and I'm not ticklish at all. It's mind over matter for me. I can just switch it off.

I had wondered if there was any correlation at all, because it seems like there could be. Low Si seems to be somewhat associated with high pain tolerance, but there doesn't seem to be any relation here at all. It seemed plausible at first though.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

^ oh man, i tried so hard to train myself to turn it off. seriously i tried for like a year. i'm better, but still not much luck, lol


----------



## Dino (Mar 25, 2011)

Cognitive functions describe the cognitive process and have absolutely nothing to do with any physical reaction.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Dino said:


> Cognitive functions describe the cognitive process and have absolutely nothing to do with any physical reaction.


Lost of times, people with low Si seem to be out of touch with their own body's physical sensations, such as full bladders, hunger, thirst, and noticing injuries.

It wasn't so far-fetched that it wasn't worth asking, IMO. Clearly, there appears to be no correlation whatsoever, but it's seemed somewhat plausible when I was pondering it the other day.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Dino said:


> Cognitive functions describe the cognitive process and have absolutely nothing to do with any physical reaction.


besides the fact that physical response can be impacted by cognition. (and vice versa). 

which is not to say that Si and ticklishness are related. just that there is a mind-body connection.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

I am NOT ticklish, Ni dom. Although I was extremely ticklish in my toddler years.



hmwith said:


> Lost of times, people with low Si seem to be out of touch with their own body's physical sensations,* such as full bladders, hunger, thirst, and noticing injuries.*


I have to note, this is very true for myself. However, my INTJ friend is very sensitive to pain.
Bolded have been noticeable in my life... I guess all the examples are true.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Si is my absolute weakest function and I am very ticklish.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

I know a very unticklish Si-dom and some very ticklish N's


----------



## Dino (Mar 25, 2011)

hmwith said:


> Lost of times, people with low Si seem to be out of touch with their own body's physical sensations, such as full bladders, hunger, thirst, and noticing injuries.


No. NJs and SPs don't use Si, so if what you're saying is true they'd never notice it.
Si a way you perceive the world.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Dino said:


> No. NJs and SPs don't use Si, so if what you're saying is true they'd never notice it.
> Si a way you perceive the world.


Well, couldn't you argue that a person who isn't accustomed to the "S" perspective would be less likely to pay attention to information perceived through the senses?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm an ENFP and I'm quite ticklish. Especially on the feet.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Dino said:


> NJs and SPs don't use Si, so if what you're saying is true they'd never notice it.


Every type can use all 8 functions.


----------



## Dino (Mar 25, 2011)

MrShatter said:


> Well, couldn't you argue that a person who isn't accustomed to the "S" perspective would be less likely to pay attention to information perceived through the senses?


This may apply to INJs and ENPs. I couldn't give you a definite answer since I'm not sure.
This could be a good thread idea.




hmwith said:


> Every type can use all 8 functions.


 Explain me how?

For example Fi always works with Te. This is why ENFPs are Fi then Te and not Fi then Ti.
Fi/Te conflicts with Ti/Fe because they have opposite point of views.
This is a good explaination.

It's also true for Ne/Si and Se/Ni. 
Se tells you to take the present information as it is and act right now while Ne tells you to think about all the possibilities.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Dino said:


> This may apply to INJs and ENPs. I couldn't give you a definite answer since I'm not sure.
> This could be a good thread idea.


 it was more of a rhetorical question.



Dino said:


> Explain me how?
> 
> For example Fi always works with Te. This is why ENFPs are Fi then Te and not Fi then Ti.
> Fi/Te conflicts with Ti/Fe because they have opposite point of views.
> ...



Ni and Ne are like two sides to the same coin, same with Si+Se, Ti+Te and Fi+Fe.

Functions are commonly ordered (using INFJ as example) 

Ni>Fe>Ti>Se|Ne>Fi>Te>Si

or 
N | F | T | S |
Ni>Fe>Ti>Se
Ne>Fi>Te>Si


The first four are considered your regular functions and the last four are considered your shadow functions (being on the darker side of the function perspective.)

You don't really _use_ functions per-se, as they are more of perspectives in which you see the world, a higher function would give more value to how that perspective views things. Preferences are born. All types use all functions but some information is interpreted differently.

Ti/Fe work together, however, when under stress, one can easily convert to a Fi/Te mode of thought. She isn't claiming that you can switch to a Ti/Fi process of thinking, but that one can be forced to pay attention to information perceived through a very unconscious function or filtering process.

*They more of have different lines of reasoning, than opposite points of view.*

http://www.erictb.info/temperament2.html
This explains it very well.


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

I am really ticklish unless I'm relaxed. It's weird... Sometimes you can just look at my neck and I'll freak out. It's like I can feeeeel the force field from your eyes to my neck! But in a more intimate setting my neck isn't ticklish at all. Rather, it's ultra sensitive and wonderful... Strange.


----------

